# Areas excluded from surge



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Every once in a while I notice some area excluded from a surge and usually have a hard time figuring out why it's excluded. Here's an example in Cranbury NJ.

Maybe an Uber employee or family member lives there and they've created an exclusion zone in order not to pay surge pricing.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's a farm. No one lives there


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just typical Uber b*s, this is Chicago right now


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Our airport is surgless or capped at 1.5 all the time now


----------

